# Chia Sẻ: Bé Hay Bị Nghẹn Đồ Ăn Và Dễ Oẹ



## linhnhim90 (25/6/19)

Mình chia sẻ một chút trường hợp bé nhà mình. Không biết có mẹ nào có bé tương tự vậy không.

Bé trai nhà mình từ hồi mới sinh cho ăn đã rất khó, bé hơi biếng ăn, lại hay bị sặc, bị oẹ sữa. Mỗi lần như vậy mình và chồng đều rất lo sợ vì bé có dấu hiệu khó thở, thở gấp. Hai vợ chồng ngay lập tức tìm cách nghiêng đầu bé qua bên để đồ ăn trào ra ngoài không bị mắc trong họng. Cứ trung bình 2 ngày lại bị một lần như vậy nên mỗi lần cho ăn vừa dỗ rất lâu và cùng vô cùng cẩn thận để cho bé ăn ít một để tránh dễ bị sặc.

Bây giờ bé đã được 1 tuổi rưỡi, trộm vía dù chỉ số thì thiếu chút cân nặng nhưng bé hoạt động khá nhanh nhẹn, bé chịu nói và phát âm rất ổn. Vận động tinh khá tốt và bé rất hứng thú với những hoạt động yêu cầu tính tỉ mỉ. Vợ chồng mình từ khi có bạn nhỏ đầu tiên này thì nhà cửa vui vẻ hẳn. Cả hai vợ chồng đều chia thời gian chăm bé trong ngày. Mình thì thường cho bé ăn còn bạn chồng thì hàng ngày đều đọc sách kể chuyện cho bé nghe. Nhà cũng có giúp việc trông bé nhưng bé yêu quý ba mẹ nhiều nhất nên thật sự rất vui.

Hiện tại bé ăn được 1 bữa cháo 1 bữa cơm hàng ngày nhưng cũng giống hồi xưa là bị dễ bị nghẹn và oẹ, mặc dù không quá thường xuyên như trước vì hai vợ chồng đã có kinh nghiệm hơn. Thêm nữa là ăn no một chút hay vận động chơi đùa quá mức sau ăn là đêm bé hay có hiện tượng đầy bụng và oẹ ra hết, nếu không phát hiện kịp thời là vô cùng nguy hiểm vì bé thường nằm ngửa. Cũng may là bé 3-4 lần bị nôn sau khi ngủ buổi đêm cũng là rơi vào tầm 11 giờ đêm, khi đó mình còn đang thức nằm gần bé. Nhà mình cũng tuyệt đối không mua các đồ chơi nhỏ bé có thể cho vào miệng được vì sợ vô cùng việc bé nuốt rồi bị hóc.

Cũng vì bé hay bị nghẹn và nôn như vậy mà năm ngoái mình và ông xa có đi học một lớp thực hành Sơ Cứu Dị Vật Đường Thở để nắm được cách xử lý mấy trường hợp hóc hay nghẹn ở bé. Những bước xử lý chi tiết đó không nắm rõ là mất bình tĩnh ngay, nên cũng nhờ vậy mà mình yên tâm hơn.

Sắp tới mình thấy có lớp học mới miễn phí, cũng tại trường mà mình học năm ngoái. Bé nhà mình sắp sửa đi học ở đây luôn nên chia sẻ cho các mẹ đăng ký tham dự. Nếu mà lôi được các ông bố đi thì càng tốt vì những việc này mình thấy các ông bố tiếp thu rất nhanh và nhìn chung bình tĩnh hơn phụ nữ như mình trong xử lý tình huống.


----------



## tamngo (7/7/19)

Mẹ nên cho bé ăn từ từ ít một thôi, giai đoạn đầu thì nên ăn dạng xay nếu bé ngán mẹ có thể đổi vị cho bé bằng bổ sung thêm các loại yến mạch, diêm mạch... nấu cháo cho bé cũng ngon và bổ dưỡng lắm đó mẹ.


----------



## thaixuan (7/7/19)

tamngo nói:


> Mẹ nên cho bé ăn từ từ ít một thôi, giai đoạn đầu thì nên ăn dạng xay nếu bé ngán mẹ có thể đổi vị cho bé bằng bổ sung thêm các loại yến mạch, diêm mạch... nấu cháo cho bé cũng ngon và bổ dưỡng lắm đó mẹ.



Mua hạt diêm mạch ở đâu tốt mẹ nhỉ, mình đang muốn mua cho bé nên tham khảo thử?


----------



## tamngo (7/7/19)

thaixuan nói:


> Mua hạt diêm mạch ở đâu tốt mẹ nhỉ, mình đang muốn mua cho bé nên tham khảo thử?


Ah mình mua loại của thương hiệu Markal í, bên cửa hàng chuyên bán thực phẩm hữu cơ NTMart có bán í bạn, mình thấy bên đó giá rẻ hơn mấy chỗ khác mà date xa nữa


----------

